# The Funny Thing About Tools .



## mmcmdl (Feb 24, 2016)

I can't seem to remember what I ate/ did yesterday , but as I unpack old boxes of tools .....

I remember where , when , for what price , the reason and what projects they were for . I'm sure there are those that would agree that your tools become a part of your life .


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 24, 2016)

mmcmdl said:


> your tools become a part of your life .



Don't they, though. 

I encountered a couple of days ago an Allen wrench [holder] I had made, a piece of half inch brass, drilled for the Allen wrench, a piece 1/4 dia across the other end, brazed together and stamped with my initials and a date in 1975.  Close examination and memory reminded me that I had made the stamps for my initials. The wrench and the stamps brought back a flood of memories from my apprenticeship.


----------



## ch2co (Feb 24, 2016)

I  also can remember where, when, for what price, the reason and what projects they were for right until I need that tool, and its no where to be found, until a day or two later when I don't need it anymore. Its interesting how I can remember in minute detail, things I did in my earlier life, but try to remember last Christmas, forgetaboutit!

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 24, 2016)

On the mark , plus you can remember exactly where you used and put them the last time you used them. To other people my garage is a junk hole to my mind I know where everything I own is in there. Had a friend help me move stuff around in the shop three years ago I'm still figuring out where he moved things .


----------



## kvt (Feb 24, 2016)

Problem is I find it after I needed it, and either made a new one or purchased a new one.  Then I put them up where I will be able to find them the next time I need them.  But for the life of me when I need it a gain It is nowhere to be found.   There must be some gremlins in the shop at night.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Feb 24, 2016)

I have an easier time remembering when I bought a tool, all details about it and all of the details about mixing it than........anniversaries, birthdays and holidays. 


I'm glad!


----------



## P T Schram (Feb 25, 2016)

My best friend refers to those as legacy tools!


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 25, 2016)

I do not have any problem remembering where, why, or when I got a tool. I can even remember where I put it the last time I used it. Now if those darn shop gremlins would leave things put I would be fine.


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 26, 2016)

Silverbullet said:


> On the mark , plus you can remember exactly where you used and put them the last time you used them. To other people my garage is a junk hole to my mind I know where everything I own is in there. Had a friend help me move stuff around in the shop three years ago I'm still figuring out where he moved things .



I feel your pain. I too have a friend who "helps" me with my on-going shop reorganization. I fear all is lost.  I'm now formulating a reorganization plan to find and sort the original organization plans results.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 26, 2016)

If I have this problem! And if the others on this thread have the same problem? Can we get a medical disability? How about a tax write-off? Better yet, how about a doctor’s excuse to go and buy a huge garage for more toys. One so big, it would be impossible for one person to fill up, huh.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 26, 2016)

chips&more said:


> If I have this problem! And if the others on this thread have the same problem? Can we get a medical disability? How about a tax write-off? Better yet, how about a doctor’s excuse to go and buy a huge garage for more toys. One so big, it would be impossible for one person to fill up, huh.



I believe that disability would be called ..... CRS . Can't Remember *hit !! 

As far as that un-fillable garage ...............they haven't invented one yet !


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 26, 2016)

Unfillable garage... Yesterday I piled 14 pieces of lumber between my cars (see image at left) and ordered a chop saw so I can cut the lumber to length. That will make four tools in the garage, not where my shop is.  It's spilling over.


----------

